# CAAD9 vs. Rocky Mountain Prestige 10



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

I am looking to pick up a new road bike in the 1,000-1,500 range and was pretty set on getting a 2010 Cannondale CAAD9 5, but then stumbled across the deal Jenson has one the Rocky Mountain Prestige 10 (link below) and the RM bike is really calling my name. I think the real allure of the Rocky Mountain bike is the carbon fiber frame and the boutique shop name on it, but then again, Cannondale aluminum frames are fantastic and I have been absolutely amazing by the quality of all of my previous Cannondale bikes. The Cannondale would be slightly more expensive than the RM, but comes with 105 instead of Tiagra. Any words of wisdom to bring me back to the CAAD9 or should I call Jenson about the Prestige? 

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI276C06-Rocky+Mountain+Prestige+10+Cr+10.aspx


----------



## choiboi (Aug 17, 2010)

I know RM make great mtb's, but don't I hear much about their road bikes. So I'd so some research first..

Carbon isn't always better. I sold my 09 Colnago CLX for a CAAD10 and I don't regret it for a second.

Shimano 105 would be worth the extra spend and the CAAD9 is the one of the BEST alumn frames out there. It's comparable to many mid-ranged CF frames. So it's pretty hard to beat for value.

I'd also prefer to pick up a bike from the LBS than online (unless the price gap is worthwhile). I just prefer it for the ease of warranty.

Cheers


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ditto


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ditto again.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

That RM bike is rigged with low-end components. I'd go with a sure thing with the CAAD10. CAAD10 has 105 and better wheelset. The Alex DA22 wheels on the RM are junk.

I'm a bang-for-your-buck kinda guy and the CAAD10 is a better deal for the money. IMO.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I will second the statement in regards to carbon. I currently ride both a 2010 CAAD9 and a 2011 Super Six HM. The CAAD9 has an unbelievable ride. It's efficient, precise and "comfortable." My longest rides on the CAAD9 have been around 60-70 miles. The comfort really surprised me the most about the CAAD9. Also, I ride with Campagnolo Eurus wheels that are rock stiff and tires that I inflate to 110psi. 

C.


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks all. I definitely appreciate the input. It's hard to get my hands on some of the more boutique brands to try them out, so I figured I would ask around and it sounds like that was a good idea because the Cannondale is the right choice.


----------

